

3D printing has stagnated, says pioneering designer Francis Bitonti - arto
http://www.dezeen.com/2015/06/25/3d-printing-industry-stagnant-francis-bitonti-interview-intellectual-property-makerbot/

======
arto
> Speaking to Dezeen in New York last month, Bitonti said that the 3D-printing
> industry needed to open up its intellectual property so that the design and
> manufacturing community could help drive forward improvements.

> "They've got to open up," he said. "It's not that they need to open up all
> of their IP, but it's a lot of things. You see a lot of tinker toys because
> they're treating it like a copy machine. I think they need to change their
> mind and understand that it's a manufacturing technology."

> He added: "The industry is just completely choked by intellectual property
> law right now."

